# Vintage tool manuals



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

it is a great sight with a ton of good info.

I found a manual for my old Craftsman (circa 1930s) jointer on there some time ago.

Lot's to learn about who actually made the machines marketed under other names.


----------



## 6PTsocket (Aug 6, 2015)

My King Seely made Craftsman jointer is only from the 50s but I found the manual there, too. a valuable resource.
You can usually tell who made Sears stuff. The first three digits is the manufacturer. In my case, King Seely is 103.
There are extensive lists of these Sears supplier manufacturing codes to be found on line.


----------

